# BG-E11 available at Allens Camera $329.99



## pdbgrafx (May 29, 2012)

Awesome price!
http://allenscamera.com/spec-sheet.html?catalog[product_guids][0]=41d32dd0-46b8-012f-87c3-20cf30bab63e


----------



## Chris Burch (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the tip -- it's $20 cheaper than Adorama, so I cancelled my backorder and got this one.


----------

